# a post about laught and gigles ala sauce deprofundis a cd u would give to worst enemy



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This is humor, please dont fight, but name some classical music you would ship to your worst enemy, because it annoy you to the extreme...

This is jesus teaching , love your enemies, send them crappy cds and a thanks you card for being an a(word) common that funny as hell, dont you think so...???


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

As a Mozart lover, I’d give my “frenemy” (friend who’s really an A-H) Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. They be like, “oh he loves Mozart and look, he’s giving me one of his greatest and most famous works. I’m special!” :devil:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

The trouble is my enemy might love what I hate.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> This is humor, please dont fight, but name some classical music you would ship to your worst enemy, because it annoy you to the extreme...


The Beethoven Symphonies conducted by Maximmiano Cobra with a note saying there is something hidden in here that you'll only discover after you've listened to all of them twice.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't know if there's any classical music I find that annoying. I could come up with a few examples of "pop" music, though:










How about some video game music?


----------

